# first snow in North Dakota



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Well saw a blue goose over my house today. It was mixed in with about 2,000 Canada's. We have had a goodpush of birds the last few days. There are good number of little Canada's mixed in so it's only a matter of waiting.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Dude, you should have followed that sucker and went after it. I wonder who will kill the first snow in NoDak this year? Maybe we should get a pool going?!?! :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It already started in the members forum :wink:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Matt the damn thig landed in the field about 200 yards from my house! :roll:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Reeeaally Dean... hmmmm....... :strapped:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Yea if you want it it is roosting by the oar and is feeding in the corn by my place.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

KILL IT!!!!! :sniper:


----------

